
Adblock Plus un-invited from IAB conference - SimplyUseless
http://uk.businessinsider.com/adblock-plus-un-invited-from-iab-conference-2016-1?r=US&IR=T
======
ChuckMcM
To paraphrase the song, "It's there conference and they'll cry if they want
to."

2016 is shaping up to be the year that the ad / adblock war goes from cold to
hot. I wish there was a sort of "universal" subscription service.

